# lonely



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

i feel so lonely. so far from me. cant reach anyone and nobody can reach me


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

*Lostone hugs nu-power*










I can reach you Nadine.

Your not alone.

Don't forget about God.

Our beliefs may be different but one thing is very much the same about our beliefs. That is that God loves his creations and does not want to see them suffer. I think that is the belief of both of our religions right?

Pray to God when you are feeling alone and he will reach you himself if that is your desire.

I know it is my desire.

We may be on opposite sides of the planet but spiritually I am not far from you Nadine. I am closer then you might think.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

well ill tell you this nu-power, your not alone in feeling alone cause i feel the same way. yea i know that probably doesnt do anything fo u but oh well.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

thank you steve.wish you were really close , yeah thats one of the

commons between our both beliefes .... i will pray


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain

that really helped me , thats why i posted this , to share my loneliness with others. just wanted to know that im not alone. thank you


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

When I'm lonely I like to take my dog for a walk. Do you have anything similar you can do? If you don't you should try looking for something that can cheer you up because unfortunately this probably won't be the last time you'll feel lonely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

))) Warm hugs (((


----------

